# Problematyczne UEFI.

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Od tygodnia jestem posiadaczem Notebooka HP 250 G2. Sprzęt całkiem przyzwoity -  udało mi się uruchomić wszystkie urządzenia.

Zagościło na nim oczywiście Gentoo. Jednak istnieje pewien problem z którym nigdy wcześniej się nie spotkałem ani też nie słyszałem.

Otóż dysk jest dzielony pod Widnows, Gentoo oraz partycję "wymiany danych". Grub został zainstalowany bez problemu, wszystko działało jak należy do czasu modyfikacji skąpych ustawień Biosu. Po zapisie zmian miast wystartować Grub - uruchamia się (sprawdzałem czy rzeczywiście zapis ma na to wpływ) Windows. Oczywiście gruba bezproblemowo można przywrócić.

Czy to jest normalne zachowanie, jakaś egzotyka czy po prostu błędy wynikłe z produkcji?

----------

## Robert W.

 *nUmer_inaczej wrote:*   

> Witam.
> 
> Grub został zainstalowany bez problemu, wszystko działało jak należy do czasu modyfikacji skąpych ustawień Biosu. Po zapisie zmian miast wystartować Grub - uruchamia się (sprawdzałem czy rzeczywiście zapis ma na to wpływ) Windows.

 

To i tak dobrze. Wystarczy nie wchodzić do BIOS-u (czy też raczej uefi)

Mi się to działo "samo z siebie".

Odnoszę wrażenie że gentoo nie jest za bardzo dostosowane do współczesnego sprzętu.  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

@Robert, czemu nie jest?

@nUmer_inacze, co zmieniałeś?

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

sebas86, wiesz - ogólnie samo zapisanie biosu powoduje nadpisanie gruba u mnie, a ponieważ tam jest tak skąpa konfiguracja to wystarczy zrobić to raz i działą. Ale przyznam się, że kupując laptopa sugerowałem się niską dość ceną, nie kompatybilnością. 

Jednak ogólnie wszystko udało mi się skonfigurować, zarówno wifi jak i czytnik kart micro sd.

----------

## sebas86

Ciekawy ficzer, zawsze unikałem HP ale takie kwiatki to już niezłe przegięcie. Ciekawe czy to nie jakieś rozwinięcie ochrony obszaru rozruchowego (kiedyś istniała opcja blokująca sekwencję startową jeśli wykryto zmianę) – może jest opcja aby zapamiętać gdzieś nowy kod startowy, który byłby automatycznie zapisywany, a może wystarczy wyrzucić partycję recovery systemu windows – zazwyczaj oprócz samego obrazu systemu umożliwiającego reinstalacje jest tam masa narzędzi do diagnostyki i naprawy. U siebie w BIOS-ie też mam wsparcie dla tego rozwiązania oczywiście opcja nie działa bo nie mam i nie miałem preinstalowanego Windowsa.

----------

